# Ringo update



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo had his first puppy class, there was only one other puppy there, and would you believe it was another cockapoo! A gorgeous multicolored chocolate merle. Very unusual. Ringo started out very timid and ended up trying to hump the poor boy. The class itself was nothing other than going over potty training which had the benefit of letting my son know I was right all along, and now we're both back on track. 
He had his first full bath on Saturday, I really wish my son could have taken pictures because he sure was a sorry looking rat lol
I had been thinking the past few days I might not be feeding Ringo enough because I could feel his ribs pretty good. He had his final shots today, and sure enough he had not gained the way he should have. The vet gave me a table on how many kilo calories he should be getting, and when I got home I checked his food. He should be getting 550 kilo calories, his food had 496 per pound, i had been feeding him half that. So yeah, poor Ringo had been starving to death. I can not tell you how awful I feel.
I looked all over the internet for proper amounts to feed, obviously I should have asked the vet to begin with, and I started to at his last visit but got distracted by her reaction when I told her I was feeding raw (she's not a fan).
Anyway, he's a happy puppy tonight because he got half a pound of food tonight for dinner lol
I'm having major surgery tomorrow, so my son will be on his own with Ringo. Pray for us all 
sorry for the long post, lots going on. 
Here are a couple of pictures taken after tonights walk in very damp conditions lol

















And one from last week









Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

The boards all say approx 2% of kilo they weigh. 1lb is approx 454g (1000g = 1 kilo). So you could work out how much from that, of course it depends on what you are feeding him as well, if you are feeding lots of carcasses you might need some more experienced feeders for advice. I am feeding Louis Natural Instinct which is a complete meal (he is only 10 weeks). It's a raw mince consisting of 85% meat and bone with veggies such as butternut squash, spinach, apples, carrots, sea kelp and salmon oil. 

I am guessing by your use of lbs you are in the USA, I have been back in the UK for over 22 years after living in DC but still have my bathroom scales set to lbs but for cooking I have got used to metric now.

Just realised you are in South Carolina, edit for above 2% is for an adult dog. A puppy can be between 4 and 8% of their weight (Natural Instinct in 4 - 6 %) but the hard core raw feeders work on 8% or the alternative is 2% of their projected adult weight but that like saying how long is a piece of string.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck with your surgery. Ringo is as handsome as always. Don't feel bad about the food. Had he been really hungry you would have known. Jake has never been an eater. No matter what we try he almost never eats the proper amount but he is fine. Willow had also gone of eating. Every meal is a game now trying to get her to eat. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Kazd, I had found one that said 10 of their weight up until they were eating what they would as an adult, which I've seen as 3 percent. Well, maybe my math was wrong, but 10 of his weight at the time worked out to 8 oz a day, his adult worked out to right around 9 oz. But my vet says it's all about the kilo calories, and according to that he needs over double what I've been giving him. She did say to adjust for activity level, and his isn't high, so until I can speak with her I'll just double it. He got double last night and this morning, and wolfed it all down. 
The food is a prepackaged mince, sounds about like yours, a lot of meat and some veggies. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Good luck with your surgery. Ringo is as handsome as always. Don't feel bad about the food. Had he been really hungry you would have known. Jake has never been an eater. No matter what we try he almost never eats the proper amount but he is fine. Willow had also gone of eating. Every meal is a game now trying to get her to eat.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the well wishes. I am in pre-op at the moment waiting for my turn. And thanks for the reassurance about the food. It's like finding out you're not producing enough milk for your baby lol 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Jayded - hope the operation goes well and that you are soon home recuperating with the most handsome Ringo Flossie Cockapoo Doggy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Ringo update, lol although I did smile at Ringo humping the merle cockapoo, cheeky  

I hope the operation goes well, and just think about coming home to your wonderful Ringo for a cuddle xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

The surgery that was supposed to take 2-3 hours took 9. I'm pretty out of it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly and I wish you a speedy recovery Ringo is so cute! I don't know anything about raw diet for dogs. Molly isn't a big eater either she eats what she wants and then leaves the rest. I can't force her to eat but she is energetic and seems happy so the vet said not to worry about it. I used to add stuff to her food but then she would whine cause it hurt her tummy...she would eat her whole bowl just for the taste I guess. I don't do that anymore.

She is 8 months and only 13 lbs but the vet said she is healthy. She looks like a rat in the bath also


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Make sure you rest well - hopefully you'll feel a bit better soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing to do now but heal and recouperation. Take care. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I had two very rough days, three really if you include the surgery day. Had to have a blood transfusion Wednesday, was sick as a dog all day yesterday. But feel there is light at the end of the tunnel finally. Woke up feeling much better today. Thank you for the well wishes.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am sorry it was so rough going but glad to here you are doing better. I hope your little man is loving you up. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh I'm still in the hospital. I haven't seen poor Ringo since Tuesday morning. He must think I've deserted him. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> Oh I'm still in the hospital. I haven't seen poor Ringo since Tuesday morning. He must think I've deserted him.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


No don't think of it like that think how happy he will be to see you.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He will be so happy to see you 
You take care of yourself, you'll need to be really fit to survive the greeting that he will give you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope you get well really soon, don't worry about Ringo - apparently dogs never wonder why about anything (so I've read).


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Chances are good I will be going home tonight, I have stomach incisions, so we will have to be careful. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------

